
Get Better Sleep: The Guide to Overcoming Sleep Deprivation - tomaskazemekas
http://jamesclear.com/better-sleep
======
Eiriksmal
This was a refreshing* summary of modern sleep research, reinforcing what I
hope becomes "common sense" about sleep: Avoid bright lights (computer
monitors, TVs, tablets) near bedtime. Practice good "sleep hygiene" in your
bed. Have a routine!

I've found that I wake up in a better mood when using a Philips "wake-up
light" to supplement my usual alarm clock--even during summer. This was
touched on in the article concerning how melatonin begins to decrease before
waking, something you can trigger with exposure to light.

* The article's also refreshing because it appears to be written solely to provide information and not a subtle "submarine" article carefully crafted to raise awareness of some new startup or service.

